# Risto Mejide ingresado por depresión aguda



## kdjdw (Jueves a la(s) 11:22 PM)

Se veía venir.

Alguno se va a alegrar.


----------



## EL INTERVENTOR (Jueves a la(s) 11:28 PM)

Desde que le dejaron plantado no levanta cabeza. Es hora de que salga del armario. Hce buena pareja con kiko hernandez


----------



## Saviero (Jueves a la(s) 11:30 PM)

Esta gente tendrá dinero ahorrado de sobra para dejar de trabajar


----------



## LionelHutz (Jueves a la(s) 11:30 PM)

Saviero dijo:


> Esta gente tendrá dinero ahorrado de sobra para dejar de trabajar


----------



## Dj Puesto (Jueves a la(s) 11:31 PM)

Abrazos negacionistas, se fuerte muchacho, un chulo putas con depresión, vaya personaje.


----------



## Lobotomizado (Jueves a la(s) 11:31 PM)

Cuidado, a ver si se va a suicidar


----------



## Tiresias (Jueves a la(s) 11:31 PM)

Risto será Evaristo, no?


----------



## MariconCulero (Jueves a la(s) 11:32 PM)

donde esta la fuente


----------



## xicoalegre (Jueves a la(s) 11:32 PM)

La fuente?


----------



## Gotthard (Jueves a la(s) 11:34 PM)

Joder, ya lo unico que falta es que la montero viogenice al golfo del iglesias. Vaya semana de salseo a tope que llevamos.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (Jueves a la(s) 11:34 PM)

Por ahí se decía que presuntamente era un maltratador .Que es un gilipolllas y un soberbio de mierda ya lo sabemos,así que si lo juntamos todo ,lo mezclamos con los cuernos y lo agitamos ,el cóctel resultante es efectivamente una depresión. En cualquier caso,que no desespere. Siempre pueden sacar una “ vacuna “.Desde aquí solo desearle que le den por el ano.


----------



## McNulty (Jueves a la(s) 11:34 PM)

Que se joda éste infraser del averno, ojalá se suicide con una soga en la habitación del hospital.

Este es de los covidiotas a los que le tengo mas ganas.


----------



## Fargo (Jueves a la(s) 11:35 PM)




----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (Jueves a la(s) 11:37 PM)

Si es cierto, me alegraré.

Toda esa basura que pedía brazaletes, campos de concentración y exclusión social para los no vacunados se convirtieron en mis enemigos para siempre.

Les deseo lo peor.


----------



## iaGulin (Jueves a la(s) 11:38 PM)




----------



## TORREVIEJAS (Jueves a la(s) 11:40 PM)

MariconCulero dijo:


> donde esta la fuente





xicoalegre dijo:


> La fuente?





iaGulin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1325955


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (Jueves a la(s) 11:41 PM)

Un verdadero pedazo de mierda con todas las letras, al final todo vuelve


----------



## LionelHutz (Jueves a la(s) 11:41 PM)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Abrazos negacionistas, se fuerte muchacho, un chulo putas con depresión, vaya personaje.



Tambien me emborracho y bebo cuando tengo depresion
¡SI! ¿QUE PASA?


----------



## MariconCulero (Jueves a la(s) 11:59 PM)

me fascina la gente que ya da por veraz esta información


----------



## aventurero artritico (Viernes a la(s) 12:07 AM)

la escanes esa mucha vidilla no tiene pinta de dar, que cosa tan aburrida y sosa.


----------



## carpetano (Viernes a la(s) 12:17 AM)

¡¡Animo Risto!!  

¡¡Depresiooón oeee, depresión oeeeee....!!


----------



## Visilleras (Viernes a la(s) 12:21 AM)

Ni un enlace de fake-news, ni tan siquiera un link-baiting falso... y todo el mundo entrando al trapo

Este foro cada día está peor


----------



## Newol (Viernes a la(s) 12:25 AM)

Visilleras dijo:


> Ni un enlace de fake-news, ni tan siquiera un link-baiting falso... y todo el mundo entrando al trapo
> 
> Este foro cada día está peor



Pero si lo de las fake news sin fuentes es habitual desde hace tiempo. Y los retrasados tan contentos, y aún tienen más que decir. Este es el mundo que nos ha tocado vivir.


----------



## pepitopeich (Viernes a la(s) 12:28 AM)

¿Alguien ha caído en la cuenta de que realmente es Evarista?
Tiene la misma chulería tonta de la mujer barbuda de Podemos.
Matonismo bolleristico, inconfundible a estas alturas para algunos.


----------



## Anonimu2ie (Viernes a la(s) 12:36 AM)

Esa gente de la tele debe estar hecha mierda.


----------



## pandillero (Viernes a la(s) 12:37 AM)

No sé de donde saca el OP esta "noticia" pero así como hace unos años todos los famosos decían haber sufrido bulling en la escuela, nos viene una de depresiones.
Pues sabed que quieren hacernos creer que sufrir una enfermedad mental y medicarse es normal, saldrán todos los famosos diciendo que sufrieron depresiones y tuvieron que medicarse y que es normal que los niños también tienen enfermedades mentales y hay que medicarlos.
Eso, que viene de moda la salud mental y el que no haya pasado por ello pues será un tio raro.


----------



## Shy (Viernes a la(s) 12:40 AM)

Se le habrá ido la mano con la farlopa y por eso está ingresado por "depresión".


----------



## César Borgia (Viernes a la(s) 12:40 AM)




----------



## Ace Tone (Viernes a la(s) 12:41 AM)

Se hace el deprimido pero en realidad se descojona por dentro. Es un tipo muy maligno.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (Viernes a la(s) 12:50 AM)

MariconCulero dijo:


> donde esta la fuente



en mi pueblo tenemos muchas, puedo salir mañana a echarles fotos. esta noche ya no.


----------



## Ace Tone (Viernes a la(s) 1:02 AM)

MariconCulero dijo:


> donde esta la fuente





xicoalegre dijo:


> La fuente?



En Chicago, un sitio muy apropiado. (Chi cago en la fuente la lleno de mierda).



https://www.findinterestingplaces.com/places/shit-fountain


----------



## Stelio Kontos (Viernes a la(s) 1:23 AM)

Los cojones, los requisitos indispensables para ser político, vocero del régimen, banquero, etc. Son tener la cara más dura que el cemento armado, y una psicopatía que ni las peores descripciones del Diablo en la Biblia.


----------



## Daviot (Viernes a la(s) 2:04 AM)

Joder no me extraña, con esas gafas de retarded que se ha puesto.


----------



## latiendo (Viernes a la(s) 2:11 AM)

MariconCulero dijo:


> me fascina la gente que ya da por veraz esta información



El deseo nos confunde.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (Viernes a la(s) 2:12 AM)

Ahora se le llama depresión a la repentinitis


----------



## Clin Isbu (Viernes a la(s) 2:13 AM)

Que saque una canción/poema sobre su ex llamándola puta,

está de moda ahora.


----------



## xicoalegre (Viernes a la(s) 2:15 AM)

Clin Isbu dijo:


> Que saque una canción/poema sobre su ex llamándola puta,
> 
> está de moda ahora.



Bueno, eso igual le está permitido a Shakira que es mujera jiji; si lo hiciera este o cualquier otro tío, veremos.


----------



## Kflaas (Viernes a la(s) 2:17 AM)

Q haga una canción con Shakira, lanzando indirectas muy directas a la ex


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (Viernes a la(s) 2:20 AM)

kdjdw dijo:


> Se veía venir.
> 
> Alguno se va a alegrar.



Fuente o reporte.


----------



## skan (Viernes a la(s) 2:32 AM)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> Por ahí se decía que presuntamente era un maltratador .Que es un gilipolllas y un soberbio de mierda ya lo sabemos,así que si lo juntamos todo ,lo mezclamos con los cuernos y lo agitamos ,el cóctel resultante es efectivamente una depresión. En cualquier caso,que no desespere. Siempre pueden sacar una “ vacuna “.Desde aquí solo desearle que le den por el ano.



Es un prepotente pero no creo que sea ningún maltratador.
Lo que pasa es que se enamoró de una tía que lo ha utilizado para sacarle dinero, y ahora que él está un poco mayor lo ha dejado tirado.


----------



## Gorgona (Viernes a la(s) 2:39 AM)

xicoalegre dijo:


> Bueno, eso igual le está permitido a Shakira que es mujera jiji; si lo hiciera este o cualquier otro tío, veremos.





es de 2003


----------



## Jonny Favourite (Viernes a la(s) 2:48 AM)

Fuente mis cojones


----------



## Redwill (Viernes a la(s) 2:53 AM)

Fuente? 

Invent


----------



## Sardónica (Viernes a la(s) 3:04 AM)

Ojalá su psiquiatra sea canadiense y le recomiende la eutanasia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (Viernes a la(s) 3:09 AM)

Lisa Maria Presley : unica hija de Elvis y Priscilla Presley en soporte vital y coma l FALLECIDA | tras sufrir un pepinazo en el corazon | 54 años |







www.burbuja.info






acaba de doblar

DEP

TRENDING Nº 1 USA HACE UN RATO

Lisa Marie Presley
88.8K Tweets

ASI ESTAN LAS COSAS






LO DE RISTO NO TIENE PESO

SI QUIERE ATENCION PARA COMPETIR CON ESTO, MINIMO QUE REPENTINE PARA QUE LE HAGAMOS CASITO​


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (Viernes a la(s) 3:13 AM)

Yo espero la noticia de su aborto.


----------



## perrosno (Viernes a la(s) 3:17 AM)

¿Fuente la de Canaletas no?


----------



## Vibrador letal (Viernes a la(s) 3:23 AM)




----------



## Príncipe Saiyan (Viernes a la(s) 3:29 AM)

Si es verdad, mañana no ceno. Ya estoy nutrido para varios dias


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (Viernes a la(s) 3:31 AM)

debería dejar de plantearse dejar de vivir de criticar a otros más allá de lo que le paso con la ex novia que tuvo.


----------



## Furymundo (Viernes a la(s) 3:41 AM)

que se haga burbujo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (Viernes a la(s) 3:43 AM)

Yo le tengo la solucion, una cita con shakira haber que sale de eso-.


----------



## Felson (Viernes a la(s) 4:13 AM)

¿Fuente? (a la que tirarle).


----------



## xicoalegre (Viernes a la(s) 4:14 AM)

Gorgona dijo:


> es de 2003



2003 no es 2023

Imagina esto a día de hoy



las feministas intentaron joderle pero Loquillo ha mandado a todo el mundo a tomar por culo:






La mataré (canción) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





La canción fue un auténtico éxito a finales de los 80, catapultó a la banda al estrellato y logró el disco de oro para el disco Mis problemas con las mujeres, el álbum que la incluía.

Ocupa el lugar 146 en la lista de las 200 mejores canciones del pop rock en español según la revista Rolling Stone.2

Varios grupos feministas se quejaron de la letra y acusaron a la banda de hacer apología de la violencia de género. Sin embargo Sabino Méndez negó tales acusaciones: _Ha sufrido una campaña en contra aludiendo apología a los malos tratos, cuando es todo lo contrario_.2

A pesar de haber sido un tema clásico en las actuaciones de la banda, Loquillo dejó de interpretarla en directo a principios de los años 90. Loquillo dijo: _Fue una de las canciones emblemáticas de los años 80, tan reivindicados en este verano de nostalgia pesetera y dúos imposibles. Debería decir de antemano que la canción fusionaba la rumba y el rock and roll con ese desparpajo que teníamos entonces. Hasta creó escuela y ganó todos los premios de 1987 que podían concederse. A saber: críticos, revistas especializadas, emisoras de radio con pedigrí... Fue la causante de que la banda ascendiera al estrellato y de que toda España y parte de América Latina cantara aquello de "por favor, sólo quiero matarla, a punta de navaja, besándola una vez más" _. (José María Sanz, Loquillo).3

Sin embargo en los últimos años Loquillo ha vuelto a recuperar el tema incluyéndola en el álbum en directo El creyente (2014).

Loquillo dijo: _Estaba hasta los cojones de que ocurriera eso, estaba hasta los cojones de que no pudiera tocar esa canción por una polémica en un momento determinado. Se nos acusó de un montón de cosas cuando al mismo tiempo se estrenó una película como 'Átame', donde a una tía se la secuestra… ¡Por favor!, éramos unos críos, nos metieron en un follón y un lío que parecía que fuéramos asesinos en serie. Entonces, pasado el tiempo, pasada la polémica y pasado todo, digo 'perdón, yo canto lo que me da la gana' y punto. Es una canción que habla de lo que habla, ¿qué pasa?, ¿qué no se puede hablar de eso? Y más aún, ¿puedes comparar 'La mataré' con un montón de canciones que hay hoy en día de rap, de heavy, de thrash metal, donde se dicen verdaderas barbaridades?, ¿puedes comparar 'La mataré' con programas de televisión que muestran imágenes, etc., etc., etc.? Por favor… Insisto, si tiene que ser así entonces eliminemos los tangos, eliminemos muchas rumbas… Me parece una exageración lo que ocurrió con esa canción. Posiblemente si hubiera cantado esa canción con cuarenta y cinco años hubiese hecho otra cosa, pero es que nos cogió como unos críos_. (José María Sanz, Loquillo)4


----------



## SEVEN (Viernes a la(s) 4:30 AM)

Este vocero del sistema es otro psicópata narcisista ausente de gracia, estilo e interés. 

Por supuesto, fue contra la libertad de decisión, insultando y cometiendo delito de odio contra los que eligieron no vacunarse.

No creo que sea verdad que tiene depresión, pero en todo caso, puede animarse bailando La Macarena, mientras espera a que Pazuzu le traiga su merecida repentinitis.

_Macarena tiene un novio que se llama,
que se llama de apellido Vitorino
y en la jura de bandera del muchacho,
se la dio con dos amigos (¡Aaaaay!)_​_

_


----------



## CesareLombroso (Viernes a la(s) 4:40 AM)

a mamarla psicopata


----------



## estroboscopico (Viernes a la(s) 5:08 AM)

MariconCulero dijo:


> me fascina la gente que ya da por veraz esta información



La gente cree lo que quiere creer. Es un sesgo cognitivo que se usa mucho en publicidad, propaganda política y en técnicas de persuasión empleada por sectas.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (Viernes a la(s) 5:24 AM)

Va de tipo duro y luego es una puta nenaza, a ver si las kakunas le petan la patata al calvo miserable.


----------



## Davide1976 (Viernes a la(s) 5:39 AM)

Chester se quedó sin nicotina ?


----------



## sorteos_follacabras (Viernes a la(s) 5:43 AM)

Y sus problemas sexuales los tenemos que pagar nosotros cuando va a la sanidad?

Seguramente hospital privado y de los mejores de España


----------



## Comandante otto (Viernes a la(s) 6:50 AM)

Esta preñado en el nvcleo por pazuzu.
Y ya sabemos la moneda de cambio que te pide el gran arquitecto.


----------



## alomejor (Viernes a la(s) 7:14 AM)

Qué llame a Bizarrap......


----------



## Murray's (Viernes a la(s) 7:16 AM)

Fuente?


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (Viernes a la(s) 7:17 AM)

Espero se recupere pronto


----------



## EL BRAYAN (Viernes a la(s) 7:41 AM)

skan dijo:


> Es un prepotente pero no creo que sea ningún maltratador.
> Lo que pasa es que se enamoró de una tía que lo ha utilizado para sacarle dinero, y ahora que él está un poco mayor lo ha dejado tirado.



Bueno ,bueno …sus vecinos decían cosas. Según los rumores,a ella la tenia “atada en corto” ,aunque visto lo visto,no lo suficiente.


----------



## Libertyforall (Viernes a la(s) 7:41 AM)

Son deudas kármicas pendientes del pasado.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (Viernes a la(s) 7:46 AM)

No le deseo el mal a nadie…
Pero con este haré una excepción.


----------



## guanoincoming (Viernes a la(s) 7:50 AM)

Yo le pondría un implante en el ojo para que viera en todo momento como taladran a su ex con su nueva pareja. "No mercy, my nutrition".


----------



## Gorrino (Viernes a la(s) 7:58 AM)

Tiene hijos. Que se dedique a criarlos, algua aficción y una puta de lujo de vez en cuando y desaparecer de la vida pública.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (Viernes a la(s) 7:59 AM)

Saviero dijo:


> Esta gente tendrá dinero ahorrado de sobra para dejar de trabajar



Si tuviera un ritmo de vida como el tuyo o como el mío tal vez.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (Viernes a la(s) 8:00 AM)

Quien siembra vientos recoge tempestades. El odio a largo plazo siempre es un mal negocio.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (Viernes a la(s) 8:01 AM)

Lástima, pensé que le dió una repentinitis mañanera.


----------



## jotace (Viernes a la(s) 8:03 AM)

Ayer salió en el programa en directo de todo es mentira,casi monográfico de lo de Shakira (¡qué pesadez!).

Por cierto la Shakira se ve que ha pasado por plancha y pintura, ahora va de veinteañera.


----------



## Gorrino (Viernes a la(s) 8:03 AM)

Sardónica dijo:


> Ojalá su psiquiatra sea canadiense y le recomiende la eutanasia.



Canadiense+Warcelona=degenerada.


----------



## terro6666 (Viernes a la(s) 8:05 AM)

Tiresias dijo:


> Risto será Evaristo, no?



Creo que es ricardo


----------



## dragon33 (Viernes a la(s) 8:08 AM)

Saviero dijo:


> Esta gente tendrá dinero ahorrado de sobra para dejar de trabajar




Puedes tener money y ser un puto desgraciado porque tu vida interior es una mierda, ¿cuantos acaban suicidándose aún con dinero?.


----------



## Gorrino (Viernes a la(s) 8:11 AM)

terro6666 dijo:


> Creo que es ricardo





terro6666 dijo:


> Creo que es ricardo



Igual es en húngaro, ya que él es enchufado hijo de diplomático húngaro. La prepotencia suele esconder complejos.


----------



## Gorrino (Viernes a la(s) 8:12 AM)

dragon33 dijo:


> Puedes tener money y ser un puto desgraciado porque tu vida interior es una mierda, ¿cuantos acaban suicidándose aún con dinero?.



Si lo ha hecho por cojones, sin ser rico/posicionado de cuna, no creo. Este igual sí, pues no es más que un enchufado.


----------



## Gonzalor (Viernes a la(s) 8:12 AM)

kdjdw dijo:


> Se veía venir.
> 
> Alguno se va a alegrar.



Me alegro, espero que le hagan terapia de electroshocks, aunque sea solo por las risas (nuestras, claro)


----------



## Gonzalor (Viernes a la(s) 8:14 AM)

Lobotomizado dijo:


> Cuidado, a ver si se va a suicidar



¡Qué gran pérdida para la sociedad!


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (Viernes a la(s) 8:15 AM)

Vamos levantando las manitas y todos cantando al unísono:

VIOGEN, VIOGEN

VI VI VIOGEN!!


----------



## bocadRillo (Viernes a la(s) 8:15 AM)

Qué niebla hace esta mañana!
Por la tarde saldrá el sol


----------



## dragon33 (Viernes a la(s) 8:18 AM)

Que se ponga la Quinta, eso le confundirá.


----------



## Remero premium (Viernes a la(s) 8:40 AM)

Me parece perfecto


----------



## Turbocata (Viernes a la(s) 8:40 AM)

No me cansaré de decirlo, aparte de un cornudo es un hijo de la gran puta, a esta rata de dos patas ni agua.


----------



## Gonzalor (Viernes a la(s) 8:41 AM)

Saviero dijo:


> Esta gente tendrá dinero ahorrado de sobra para dejar de trabajar



Lo dudo: están acostumbrados a un nivel de vida que requiere muchísimo gasto, por no hablar de lo caro que salen los polvos para la nariz.


----------



## Javito68 (Viernes a la(s) 8:43 AM)

Le pueden poner mis 4 dosis de ponzoña. Se las cedo gustosamente, que ademas son de la phizer, de la buena, como me dijo el tiktocktero para la primera cita.


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (Viernes a la(s) 8:46 AM)

dragon33 dijo:


> Que se ponga la Quinta, eso le confundirá.



Ciertamente, con la depresión bajan las defensas, hay que asegurarse de que no le pase nada. Un par de dosis, faiser la -güena y Moderna. Mejor combinar.


----------



## BigJoe (Viernes a la(s) 8:47 AM)

Tres páginas de hilo y ni una sola pvta fuente 

BROOOOTALLLL


----------



## Gonzalor (Viernes a la(s) 8:50 AM)

BigJoe dijo:


> Tres páginas de hilo y ni una sola pvta fuente
> 
> BROOOOTALLLL



¿Y matarnos la ilusión? Déjanos disfrutar un poquito antes de que llegue el desmentido de Newtral


----------



## FilibustHero (Viernes a la(s) 8:51 AM)

_No he soportado que los demás se descojonen de mi fracaso haciendo comentarios hirientes._

Karma?


----------



## FilibustHero (Viernes a la(s) 8:52 AM)

Que le mande un privado a Shakira que ya verá como le levanta el ánimo


----------



## Jotagb (Viernes a la(s) 8:59 AM)

No se parece invento, no veo la noticia en ningún lado.


----------



## Gonzalor (Viernes a la(s) 9:14 AM)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Que le mande un privado a Shakira que ya verá como le levanta el ánimo



Igual hasta se la folla, que una panchita despechada es capaz de hacer cualquier cosa (incluso follarse a un engendro subhumano) con tal de joder a su ex.


----------



## roquerol (Viernes a la(s) 9:34 AM)

Quien con niños se acuesta meado se levanta.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (Viernes a la(s) 9:39 AM)




----------



## Euron G. (Viernes a la(s) 9:45 AM)

JAJAJAJAJA, Vaya mañana me estáis dando entre el Jueves, la pastor y el hijoputa este


----------



## Balbinus (Viernes a la(s) 9:46 AM)

Jajaja, menudo soplapollas el Mejode....
La gente tiene menos vergüenza que una cabra debajo del rabo. Bendito karma.


----------



## Capitán Walker (Viernes a la(s) 9:51 AM)

Anda y que se vaya a tomar por culo con el Profesor Bacterio. 








El cómico Miguel Lago revela lo que desencadenó su depresión


El cómico se ha sincerado en una entrevista a El Español




www.larazon.es


----------



## scaffold101 (Viernes a la(s) 9:53 AM)

A ver si hay algo de justicia en este mundo y este infraser genocida psicópata elige suicidarse


----------



## Bloperas (Viernes a la(s) 9:53 AM)

Yo en caso de ser cierto: Ingresado por empacho por nutrición aguda.


----------



## zirick (Viernes a la(s) 9:54 AM)

Troll

Fake


----------



## DVD1975 (Viernes a la(s) 9:55 AM)

FilibustHero dijo:


> _No he soportado que los demás se descojonen de mi fracaso haciendo comentarios hirientes._
> 
> Karma?



Siempre he pensado que él creo un personaje pero el personaje le ha engullido.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Viernes a la(s) 10:01 AM)

Yo le digo como se cura esa tontería, 2 hostias

(ironic mode off)


----------



## rory (Viernes a la(s) 10:04 AM)

xicoalegre dijo:


> 2003 no es 2023
> 
> Imagina esto a día de hoy
> 
> ...



Loquillo murió hace años. El de ahora es un NPC clonado.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (Viernes a la(s) 10:07 AM)

Saviero dijo:


> Esta gente tendrá dinero ahorrado de sobra para dejar de trabajar



La mitad es más que el todo, le advierte Hesíodo a su hermano Perses. Esta gente aun ganando todo tienen que estar unos gastos BRVTALISIMOS fruto de su HEDONISMO y materialismo. Imagínate si tienes que contar las vacaciones que has pasado a un grupito como el que debe de trabajar RISTRO


----------



## Daviot (Viernes a la(s) 10:10 AM)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Va de tipo duro y luego es una puta nenaza, a ver si las kakunas le petan la patata al calvo miserable.



A este payaso de circo, porque no se le puede llamar de otra forma, le pasa lo mismo que le pasó al de pepephone, que deconstruyó su masculinidad y ahora no sirve ni para contar mentiras.


----------



## Catalinius (Viernes a la(s) 10:12 AM)

Mira...como le va a pasar al memo catalufis de Piké...


----------



## brickworld (Viernes a la(s) 10:13 AM)

Hijozdepvta abriendo hilos nutridores falsos!!! Reportacion inmediata


----------



## egolatra (Viernes a la(s) 10:15 AM)

Hijo de puta, me alegraste el día, busco y veo que es mentira y me cago en tus muertos.


----------



## angek (Viernes a la(s) 10:22 AM)




----------



## Gusman (Viernes a la(s) 10:26 AM)

Espero que se tome un bote entero de pastillas en la bañera como buena putavdel sistema.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (Viernes a la(s) 10:26 AM)

*NVTRICIÓN EXTREMA*.







PAYASO la putita TE HA UTILIZADO POR TU DINERO JAJAJAJJA

DE VERDAD SE PENSABA QUE LA CHORTINA LE QUERÍA JAJAJAJJA

BRVTAL su ingenuidad...


----------



## Gusman (Viernes a la(s) 10:27 AM)

Los psicopatas no tienen depresion.


----------



## Saco de papas (Viernes a la(s) 10:29 AM)

y la fuente?


----------



## visaman (Viernes a la(s) 10:35 AM)

kdjdw dijo:


> Se veía venir.
> 
> Alguno se va a alegrar.



se nota que es publicista ''hoy es el día mundial de la depresión''


----------



## treblinca (Viernes a la(s) 10:49 AM)

La pensión alimenticia y la de la mujer hay que pagarla cada mes, que no se deprima tanto y a remar.


----------



## Furymundo (Viernes a la(s) 11:10 AM)

Visilleras dijo:


> Ni un enlace de fake-news, ni tan siquiera un link-baiting falso... y todo el mundo entrando al trapo
> 
> Este foro cada día está peor



son nuestros DESEOS
respetalos


----------



## Cognome (Viernes a la(s) 11:13 AM)

Jaja vaya foro, "quiero que pase algo" ya ha pasado y todos siguiendo el rollo. Igual que la sexta, pero en carca.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (Viernes a la(s) 12:14 PM)

Lobotomizado dijo:


> Cuidado, a ver si se va a suicidar



Para eso hay que tener güebos.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (Viernes a la(s) 12:15 PM)

Furymundo dijo:


> son nuestros DESEOS
> respetalos



¡¡¡Y NUESTRAS COSTUMBRES!!! que sea todo respetado.


----------



## Thuma Dree (Viernes a la(s) 12:19 PM)

A estas alturas ya es un juguete desechado del sistema el cual ha aprovechado sus taras mentales para llevarlo a la fama, como a la mayoría dlos q salen en la tele.

A este ya le quedan 2 telediarios. Y él sabe q en el momento q abra la boca o se defienda, pueden salir a la luz todo su historial de violaciones, pederastia y perversiones sexuales.


----------



## Th89 (Viernes a la(s) 12:25 PM)

Demasiado bonito era.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (Viernes a la(s) 12:28 PM)

Me alegra que este sucio turiferario del gobierno y esbirro del globalismo más criminal pague por toda la propaganda que ha vertido, todavía recuerdo cómo hace un año y medio pedía hacerle la vida imposible a los no vacunados y exigía en su programa sanciones cuantiosas para los que no pusiesen el brazo.

Otro al que como el barbián de Miguel Lago, el poderoso karma le ha venido de vuelta en forma de boomerang y le ha dado un golpe bien fuerte, esperemos que así se le acaben las ganas de seguir intoxicando al personal y no vuelvan a darle un puesto en prime time.


----------



## Alan__ (Viernes a la(s) 12:28 PM)

Que le pongan una dosis mas que lo cura todo


----------



## ULTRAPACO (Viernes a la(s) 12:30 PM)

El pobre imbecil tiene depresion , eso tiene solucion


----------



## ciberobrero (Viernes a la(s) 12:30 PM)

Espero que pronto lo ingresen por otras causas (jijiji)




TORREVIEJAS dijo:


>




Joder quién es la burra de la derecha del chorrazo?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (Viernes a la(s) 12:34 PM)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Espero que pronto lo ingresen por otras causas (jijiji)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Topacio


----------



## CristionaSchumacher (Viernes a la(s) 12:51 PM)

xicoalegre dijo:


> La fuente?



La Cibeles


----------



## vanderwilde (Viernes a la(s) 12:51 PM)

Que tome tila.


----------



## ihaveLowIQ (Viernes a la(s) 1:00 PM)

Sufro de trastorno psicótico (y sospecho de Aspergers, incluso), discapacitado (sin paguita, pero la gente con "ansiedad" como él sí... raro), y no he tenido la suerte de acabar ingresado.

Risto Mejide, attention whore.


----------



## Manteka (Viernes a la(s) 1:13 PM)

Para la depresión aguda, y para los cuernos, no hay vacuna que valga


----------



## Mentalharm (Viernes a la(s) 1:16 PM)

Shy dijo:


> Se le habrá ido la mano con la farlopa y por eso está ingresado por "depresión".



Entonces lo que necesita no es un ingreso, es MAS FARINYA


----------



## Blondarexic (Viernes a la(s) 1:20 PM)

no le deseo mal a nadie, pero además de lo hdp q fué con el tema Covid, este tío me daba muy mucho asco cuando se jactaba en su programa ese del sofá de haberse casado con una nena 21 años mas joven q él. Le preguntó en alguna ocasión al invitado q opinaba de esto hinchandose como un pavo, vergüenza ajena es poco


----------



## ex pepito feliz (Viernes a la(s) 1:52 PM)

McNulty dijo:


> Que se joda éste infraser del averno, ojalá se suicide con una soga en la habitación del hospital.
> 
> Este es de los covidiotas a los que le tengo mas ganas.



No nos caerá esa breva .

el mundo seria un poco mejor sin este subnormal.


----------



## Paulino (Viernes a la(s) 1:59 PM)

MariconCulero dijo:


> donde esta la fuente



Aquí está. ya la he encontrado;


----------



## Jonny Favourite (Viernes a la(s) 2:04 PM)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Si tuviera un ritmo de vida como el tuyo o como el mío tal vez.



Cierto. Esta gente tiene mucho tiempo libre y eso conduce al vicio y a la molicie.

Además, estos personajes suelen ser egolatras y apóstoles del despilfarro y del aparentar.

Vamos que la pasta les quema en las manos.


----------



## Roedr (Viernes a la(s) 2:19 PM)

kdjdw dijo:


> Se veía venir.
> 
> Alguno se va a alegrar.



Pocas veces la vida es tan justa con las malas personas.


----------



## hijodepantera (Viernes a la(s) 2:21 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> Pocas veces la vida es tan justa con las malas personas.



¿ya ha muerto entre insoportables dolores?


----------



## BogadeAriete (Viernes a la(s) 2:31 PM)

CALBO De MIERDA IZMIERDOSO. Con un poco de suerte le da una repentinitis.


----------



## Dorleto (Viernes a la(s) 2:49 PM)

el puto retrasado se creia que la zorra fea niñata de su ex estaba con él porque le quería?


----------



## Demi Grante (Viernes a la(s) 3:20 PM)

kdjdw dijo:


> Se veía venir.
> 
> Alguno se va a alegrar.



+1 (que me alegro)


----------



## Deusx (Viernes a la(s) 3:22 PM)

Cognome dijo:


> Jaja vaya foro, "quiero que pase algo" ya ha pasado y todos siguiendo el rollo. Igual que la sexta, pero en carca.



Son basura. Este foro es un centro virtual de autoengaño.


----------



## Abcdario085 (Viernes a la(s) 3:37 PM)

Me caigo muerta.


----------



## bullish consensus (Viernes a la(s) 3:45 PM)

Pero al final es trola o no? 
Noe jodas el q no tenga fuentes al ignore. Aunque traiga buenas noticias.


----------



## Judah Ben-Hur (Viernes a la(s) 4:16 PM)

El viejo progre no empuja la minga como los jóvenes que se está calzando su ex mujer


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (Viernes a la(s) 5:15 PM)

kdjdw dijo:


> Se veía venir.
> 
> Alguno se va a alegrar.



Al ignore.


----------



## Pablo Villa (Viernes a la(s) 6:16 PM)

No me nutre lo suficiente!!! 
Avisad cuando se suicide!!!


----------



## Marco Porcio (Viernes a la(s) 6:54 PM)

Recuerdo como esa basura infecta no dejaba de meterse con los no vacunados.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (Viernes a la(s) 7:26 PM)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> Por ahí se decía que presuntamente era un maltratador .Que es un gilipolllas y un soberbio de mierda ya lo sabemos,así que si lo juntamos todo ,lo mezclamos con los cuernos y lo agitamos ,el cóctel resultante es efectivamente una depresión. En cualquier caso,que no desespere. Siempre pueden sacar una “ vacuna “.Desde aquí solo desearle que le den por el ano.



Lo tuyo es la evidencia de que los hay humanos que presumen de ser racionales los hay muy miserables e indignos de pertenecer a la especie humana y poco más.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (Viernes a la(s) 7:36 PM)

pagesitoalegre dijo:


> Lo tuyo es la evidencia de que los hay humanos que presumen de ser racionales los hay muy miserables e indignos de pertenecer a la especie humana y poco más.



Pues una mierda que me importa tu opinión. Supongo tú debes ser de esa subespecie humana que va chupando pollas.


----------



## Aeneas (Viernes a la(s) 7:38 PM)

Ni fuentes ni nada. Sólo otro subnormal queriendo llamar la atención. Calvo, deja de pasarle nuestras IP's a los civiles y banea a esta gentuza.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (Viernes a la(s) 7:42 PM)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> Pues una mierda que me importa tu opinión. Supongo tú debes ser de esa subespecie humana que va chupando pollas.



Pues no creas que de serme preciso y necesario a saber igual si chuparia pollas, a falta de higos porque no un buen platano .
Amen.


----------



## Pichorrica (Viernes a la(s) 7:45 PM)

kdjdw dijo:


> Se veía venir.
> 
> Alguno se va a alegrar.



Fuentes? Enlaces?

Pues al ignore de cabeza hijo de la grandísima puta. Por ensuciar aún más el foro


----------



## feministaliberal (Viernes a la(s) 8:07 PM)

Miami me lo confirmó


----------



## CANCERVERO (Viernes a la(s) 8:20 PM)

EL INTERVENTOR dijo:


> Desde que le dejaron plantado no levanta cabeza. Es hora de que salga del armario. Hce buena pareja con kiko hernandez



Me la sopla in men sa men te. Deja tranquilidad y paz.


----------



## Orooo (Viernes a la(s) 8:21 PM)

Me nutre


----------



## CANCERVERO (Viernes a la(s) 8:26 PM)

MariconCulero dijo:


> donde esta la fuente



En las Ramblas, (Canaletas) Condado de Barcelona, antiguamente Vasallo de la Corona de Aragon. Ahora Region Catalana con ínsulas de independentismo, que tiene a una gran parte de sus caciques huidos de la Justicia.


----------



## klon (Viernes a la(s) 8:48 PM)

Risto Mejide fue ingresado de urgencia al enterarse del nuevo romance de Laura Escanes


Un inicio de año con el pie izquierdo.



www.reportajes.com


----------



## Ancient Warrior (Viernes a la(s) 8:48 PM)

kdjdw dijo:


> Se veía venir.
> 
> Alguno se va a alegrar.



Espero que opte por la solución final


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (Viernes a la(s) 9:03 PM)

kdjdw dijo:


> Se veía venir.
> 
> Alguno se va a alegrar.




Yo mismo. 

Este tipo se hizo la fama a base de humillar a gente corriente que sólo quería una oportunidad para darse a conocer como artista, mucho más allá de lo que se puede considerar razonable como "humor", y ganando un buen dinero por ello. Es uno de los personajes más repulsivos y dañinos de los mass mierda hispañistaníes, que ya es mucho decir ya que la competencia es fortísima. Ahora su imagen de tipo duro y mordaz se viene abajo porque está depre al haberlo dejado tirado su zorrita, como un Paco betazo cualquiera. 

LOLérrimo


----------



## wopa (Viernes a la(s) 9:05 PM)

La querella que le metió el Abogado contra la demagogia sigue adelante. Dijo que la jueza no les permitía comentar las diligencias, pero el delito del que se le acusa es evidente, descarado, televisado y con publicidad. Y le piden cuatro años preso. Evaristo, prepara el neceser que te vas al talego, hijoputa.


----------



## bullish consensus (Viernes a la(s) 10:39 PM)

Q se joda, es un baboso y un retrasado.
Cómo cuando se tomó a guasa de la muerte del hijo de ana Obregón. Que pedazo de mierda humana.


----------



## Tales90 (Viernes a la(s) 10:57 PM)

kdjdw dijo:


> Se veía venir.
> 
> Alguno se va a alegrar.



A mi no me cae nada bien Risto, pero no me alegro en absoluto de lo que le pasa y espero que se recupere pronto la depresión es una enfermedad muy jodida y difícil de superar. Espero que consiga superarla.


----------



## bullish consensus (Ayer a la(s) 1:20 AM)

Tales90 dijo:


> A mi no me cae nada bien Risto, pero no me alegro en absoluto de lo que le pasa y espero que se recupere pronto la depresión es una enfermedad muy jodida y difícil de superar. Espero que consiga superarla.



Eso q se recupere y siga colaborando en el jodimiento de tus libertades


----------



## Ming I (Ayer a la(s) 1:28 AM)

No se si alguien lo ha puesto ya en el hilo, pero paso de leerme el hilo entero para comprobarlo.
A Evaristo no le han ingresado en urgencias por depresión, sinó porqué se rompió un dedo durante las campanadas, a esto hay que sumarle el hecho de que sus campanadas fueron un fracaso y las menos vistas y que durante la retransmisión hizo un comentario muy desafortunado sobre la muerte del hijo de Ana Obregón y lo pusieron a parir en las redes sociales.
Además mientras tanto su ex se exhibia en ese mismo momento con su nuevo novio. Y eso es to-to-to-do amigos que ya es bastante.
Siempre le quedará su dinero y su desproporcionado ego que ya es mas de lo que tengo yo. Así que a disfrutarlo.


----------



## DUDH (Ayer a la(s) 1:30 AM)

Suena a trolleo y además sin el BOOOM, os traigo una suculenta cena, aún más


----------



## -carrancas (Ayer a la(s) 1:35 AM)

up


----------



## Tales90 (Ayer a la(s) 2:56 AM)

bullish consensus dijo:


> Eso q se recupere y siga colaborando en el jodimiento de tus libertades



De la depresión te recuperas cuando cambias tu forma de vida y tu forma de ser, si se recupera de la depresión seguramente sea porque deje de ser como es para ser mejor y es lo que le deseo que se recupere y sea alguien mejor.


----------



## Papo de luz (Ayer a la(s) 2:57 AM)

¿quien es ese?


----------



## Chitauri ⠠⠵ (Ayer a la(s) 4:32 AM)




----------



## Escombridos (Ayer a la(s) 9:34 AM)

Quien con niños se acuesta.....


----------



## vacutator (Ayer a la(s) 9:43 AM)

Papo de luz dijo:


> ¿quien es ese?



Un machista que agredía a futuras mujeres cantantes humillándolas en público


----------



## pagesitoalegre (Ayer a la(s) 11:57 AM)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Yo mismo.
> 
> Este tipo se hizo la fama a base de humillar a gente corriente que sólo quería una oportunidad para darse a conocer como artista, mucho más allá de lo que se puede considerar razonable como "humor", y ganando un buen dinero por ello. Es uno de los personajes más repulsivos y dañinos de los mass mierda hispañistaníes, que ya es mucho decir ya que la competencia es fortísima. Ahora su imagen de tipo duro y mordaz se viene abajo porque está depre al haberlo dejado tirado su zorrita, como un Paco betazo cualquiera.
> 
> LOLérrimo



Pues precisamente soy un gran admirador de su forma de presentar el programa TEM y poco mas, a lo mejor sera por mi tendencia a la politica de izquierdas ya que jamas he aplaudido ningun aconteciemiento sea musical u otro aconteciemiento sea musical o cultural, hasta el punto de que jamas de los jamases me he sentido abligado a respetar y mucho menos adorar a ningun acto de patriotismo tanto sea catalan español o pakistani.
Anda que?


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (Ayer a la(s) 12:02 PM)

pagesitoalegre dijo:


> (...)
> 
> Anda que?




¿Eres de los que opina que el bullying es positivo para espabilar a los niños "tontos"? 

Para gustos colores. A mi alguien que se dedica a humillar a otros en publico no me hace gracia.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (Ayer a la(s) 12:08 PM)

A mi , me es suficiente con las disculpas que dio publicamente sobre lo acontecido en su presentacion del evento este y que al mismo tiempo atmitio con mucha sorna su fracaso de este mismo aconteciemiento. 
Amen.


----------



## pepecling (Ayer a la(s) 12:12 PM)

¡Uy qué pena! ¡Espero que no le pase nada, con el aprecio que yo le tengo!









Risto Mejide y Anabel Alonso, denunciados por un supuesto delito de odio por sus críticas a los antivacunas


Ambos han sido citados a declarar al ser investigados por un supuesto delito de odio tras las críticas vertidas contra los antivacunas




www.elcomercio.es


----------



## Okiali (Ayer a la(s) 12:23 PM)

Alegrarme???
No.
Pena???
Ninguna


----------



## burbujus (Ayer a la(s) 11:28 PM)

pagesitoalegre dijo:


> Pues precisamente soy un gran admirador de su forma de presentar el programa TEM y poco mas, a lo mejor sera por mi tendencia a la politica de izquierdas ya que jamas he aplaudido ningun aconteciemiento sea musical u otro aconteciemiento sea musical o cultural, hasta el punto de que jamas de los jamases me he sentido abligado a respetar y mucho menos adorar a ningun acto de patriotismo tanto sea catalan español o pakistani.
> Anda que?



Según Wikipedia, estudió en Esade Business School. Pijoprogre de libro.

Enviado desde mi SM-A515F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tocomotxo (Ayer a la(s) 11:33 PM)

Si se muere tampoco nos va a preocupar en burbuja


----------

